# Request: Time Compression with audio



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I would put to good use the ability to watch some shows that at slightly faster speed with audio. 1.25x 1.50x, etc. The News would be an example of something that be nice to watch at a faster pace.

I am supprised TiVo has not done this already.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

This would be a great feature for Olympic soccer. Man, what a snorefest that was.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

My DVD player will do with with small increases in speed.... was pretty interesting when I stumbled on it. It's theoretically possible on the tivo, but will only be useful for very limited increases in playback speed... otherwise there's not enough enough time to prevent the audio from skipping.


----------

